# Here's the newest creation...



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I finally got the sewing machine out and sewed this snuggle bag for Gadget... It took me about an hour. 












and here is Amanda holding Gadget in his new snuggle bag.


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Snuggle bag, very ingenious! I like it


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He looks so snuggly in it, good job! :wink:


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

How nice! It does look cozy! Good job, Dori!! :thumbleft:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I cant see it only red X


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

me too


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Awww, it looks so comfy.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks like those Rover Wraps!!! GOOD JOB :wink: :wink:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Can see it now.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

That looks great! I'll have to try that.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow, how neat! What is the bag lined with? Gadget looks so snuggly and adorable. :love5:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

It's fleece on the inside and light weight cotton on the outside... He loves it... the best thing about it is that you can use it as just a blanket tooo... the next one I make is going to be a little bigger... 

I am going to make one out of just cotton and see if he likes it...


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That's so cute!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thats cool


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I wish id thought of that before i paid £12 for a snuggle bag for my new soon to be puppy ... lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Ive made several they are so easy to make.What was the £12 one, gold lined


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah it may as well be lol ! :wink:


----------

